# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail'in raporundan iki şok bilgi!

## bozok

*İsrail'in raporundan iki şok bilgi!* 



_Gazze saldırıları sırasında İsrail'i savaş suçu işlemekle itham eden Goldstone raporuna İsrail yanıtını gönderdi..._

*1 şUBAT 2010 / VATAN DIş HABERLER* 


İsrail'in yanıtı daha önce bilinmeyen iki gerçeği gözler önüne serdi...

Saldırlarda fosfor bombası kullandıkları iddialarına karşın İsrailli yetkililer uluslararası kurallara aykırı bir cephane kullanmadıklarını savunuyorlardı. ancak BM'ye gönderilen raporda bir tuğgeneral ve bir albay hakkında *"Fosfor bombası kullanarak hayatları riske attıkları"* gerekçesiyle soruşturma açıldığı ortaya çıktı...

Ayrıca Gazze saldırıları sırasında havadan çekilmiş bir fotoğraf da oldukçe şoke ediciydi... Fotoğafta *Gazze'nin üzerine 60 metre çapında dev bir davud yıldızı çizildiği* ortaya çıktı...

Rapora göre tuğgeneral* Eyal Eisenberg* ve albay *Ilan Marka* hakkında 15 Ocak'ta fosfor bombası kullandıkları suçlamasıyla soruşturma açıldı. İki yetkilinin disiplin cezası aldıkları da belirtildi ancak cezanın detayı açıklanmadı. Bir diğer konu ise Gazze üzerine çizilen dev Davut yıldızıydı. 60 metre çapındaki yıldız hakkında Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nın yorum yapacağı belirtildi. Askeri yetkililer ise pilotlara hedef göstermek için çizilmiş olabileceğini belirtti. 


...

----------

